# MCPHS Reserve Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Reserve Campus Safety Officer*
Institution:
MCPHS University

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/17/2021

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

The primary function of the Reserve Campus Safety Officer is to be as visible as possible in all parking lots, garages, and buildings throughout the campus to deter theft, vandalism, possible physical assaults.

Provides security coverage at assigned post. Ensures all employees and students wear appropriate identification when entering the buildings. Signs in all visitors and directs them to offices, meeting spaces as necessary.
Provides campus information and assistance to students, faculty, staff and visitors.
Completes rounds as assigned. Checks doors, windows and other access areas to ensure they are secure during off-shift hours.
Provides emergency medical response. Radio Shift Commander, contacts ambulance if necessary. Is prepared to direct medical personal to emergency area, and provide escort if necessary.
Observes and reports to Shift Commander and Facilities Director any water leaks, safety hazards, suspicious activity, defective exterior lighting or other hazards.
Performs interior and exterior patrols during shifts and report safety concerns immediately. Unauthorized individuals should be asked to leave immediately and escorted out of the area by the Officer. Calls for additional officers when necessary.
Patrols parking lot areas for suspicious activity, vehicle issues or violations or unlawful activity.
Completes reports and other administrative duties as assigned by Shift Commander
Additional responsibilities may be assigned by supervisor.

Required:

A high school diploma is required.
Associate's degree in Criminal Justice (or related field) or at least one year of security experience.
Knowledge of the campus and surrounding geographic areas.
Ability to observe and analyze situations quickly and objectively and to determine proper course of action in collaboration with shift supervisor.
Ability to speak and write effectively and ability to communicate and maintain effective relationships with staff, students and the public.
Skills in first aid.
Ability to receive and understand instructions and carry out those instructions.
Promote an environment conducive to respect and accountability at all times.
Ability to accept and use constructive feedback from colleagues and supervisors.
Project a positive image of the department/program/school and the University.
Exercise an appropriate chain of command when needing to address issues/concerns.
Physical requirements:

Walking, standing, sitting during shift.
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons and have physical stamina and endurance.
Must be constantly alert for threats to themselves and the people and property they are protecting.
Usually work is at least 8-hour shifts for 40 hours per week although also on call in case an emergency arises.
Subject to inside and outside environmental conditions.
Normal range of vision and hearing (with or without correction).
Ability to drive as necessary for escorts.
Ability to work weekends, evenings and/or overnight shifts.
Come join us and be a part of a diverse community that is at the forefront of advancing the healthcare landscape! To learn more about working at MCPHS University, please click here.

Apply

Please attach a cover letter and a resume. Finalist candidate(s) for this position will be subject to a pre-employment background check as a condition of employment.

MCPHS University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, age, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. Applicants who would enrich the University's diversity are encouraged to apply.

Equal Opportunity Employer Minorities/Women/Protected Veterans/Disabled

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
MCPHS University

Online App. Form:
https://recruiting.adp.com/srccsh/public/RTI.home?r=5000690748406&c=1171851&d=ExternalCareerSite&rb=HIHGEREDJOBS


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Did they get rid of sworn positions and go to security? No more campus police?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Last I heard they had a hybrid department like a lot of colleges, with both sworn police and non-sworn security. I don’t know if that’s changed, it’s such a small agency it’s hers to find anything out just from google.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

In Worcester they have one sworn on shift and multiple security guys doing security stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Last August I posted a Sergeant's position at the Worcester Campus. That was the last time I saw any sworn position advertised, but that doesn't mean a thing. I know, like EUPD377 said, they have both sworn and non-sworn positions.


----------

